
OpenBLAS: An optimized BLAS library - geezerjay
http://www.openblas.net/
======
updirected
BLAS stands for Basic Linear Algebra Subprograms.

[http://www.netlib.org/blas/](http://www.netlib.org/blas/)

The description of the library is lacking context.

~~~
geezerjay
I assume that anyone interested in a BLAS library is already well aware of
what BLAS stands for. But I agree, the site does need some love.

